# My headlamp won't fit with my helmet



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a Giro Feature helmet that I've been riding in for a while and I do love it, but I can't use a headlamp with it. I just started trying out using both together a couple days ago and when I try to fit the headlamp on my forehead underneath the front of the helmet the angle of the headlamp is too low and the fit does not feel secure at all even when riding on paved surfaces. The headlamps I will be using are the Black Diamond Spot and the Petzl Tikka 2 Plus Core. Can anyone think of a way for me to effectively use both together so I can go on some night rides/have light if I get stuck out on the trails too late? Buying a headlight for the bike is not an option at this point.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Nobody has any ideas?


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Pics of both helmet and lights/light mounts might be helpful


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

do people really put the headlamp on, and then the helmet? i have only seen a headlight attached to the helmet itself.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Sure, Bill. Have used an older BD headlamp under helmet. The bulb housing is very flat, though, which is the only reason it works, and the whole shebang rides a tad low. But it is convenient.

I've also taken to zip-tying a lamp on the outside of the helmet when I presume I'll be out late. SDK, you gotta check out your lamp design and get creative. Look at climbing and caving helmets, which all are designed to mount headlamps on for some ideas. The older Petzl Meteor had headlamp clips you added yourself to the outside. Ingenuity with get you there...go for it!

Mike


----------



## Inuitbiker (Mar 18, 2011)

Using MS clone lamp with a little modification to the OEM headstrap to attach the lamp to my Feature. The straps of the attachment goes around the front vents. Been riding since March with this setup on my helmet. Loads better than using a BD or petzl lamp. The helmet light serves as a great spot light and I use another MS clone lamp on the handlebars with OP reflector and wide angle lens. 

However, I most take off the visor for this to be possible. PM me for photos if interested. Not sure how to post pictures here.


----------



## diylighter (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi, I have this: Amazon.com : Ostart 1800 Lumen CREE XM-L XML T6 LED Headlamp Headlight for Cycling Camping Hiking : Bike Headlights : Sports & Outdoors. To get it to work with a Giro Hex, I did this:

1). Remove lamp from mount by removing small bolt and o-ring
2). Remove straps from battery pack (they will just slide through the gaps in the brackets)
3). Get some Velcro straps from a craft store, and put them through the brackets on the battery pack to secure it to the back of your helmet.
4). Use O-ring to attach the lamp to the front of your helmet.

If this doesn't work for your helmet (the Hex is particularly flexible), you could theoretically leave the forehead part and tip tie it or use more velcro to attach to your helmet.

FYI, you need to order batteries separately for this light, and good ones are like $20/pair.

Good luck!


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Do what diylighter did, headlamps are crap attached to a strap on your head while riding, at least the ones I've used were. I have several Petzl and Black Diamond headlamps we use while backpacking and I never had luck with them while riding. I bought some cheap CREE LED lights off amazon, zip tied the mount that came with them to the helmet and there ya go. Much better light/mount system.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Wait. Are you really using a hiking/backpacking headlamp on a bike helmet?

Really?

As others have suggested, buy a dedicated bike light. You can get them for under $20. I've had my 1000 lumen light for 3 or 4 years now. It lasts 2.5hrs on full bright. That's not too bad.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Trying to use a regular headlamp is good for nothing except maybe commuting on the road at night. You don't want to use it on the trails. 

Buy a dedicated bike light and attach it to your helmet. 
I have had reasonable luck with the cheap Chinese knock offs for around $25 each or you can buy the Magic Shine (Still Chinese made but better quality) for about $100. 

I ride with one on the helmet and one on the bars. 
I recommend no less than 800 lumens but keep in mind the cheaper lights are not true to what they claim. So if you get a cheaper light, get one that claims 1000+


----------



## diylighter (Sep 4, 2008)

I ride Singletrack at 90% pace for 2 hrs with the previously-mentioned helmet setup and the MJ-808 on the bars. It's not the lightest setup in the world for a helmet (comparable to, say, a Niterider Minewt 350), but it's well balanced so you can have the head unit as far forward as possible (low profile even with the helmet top).

You can go with the 4-cell pack Magicshine or similar, but then you have a cord dangling from your helmet and a heavier pack to put in your Camelbak. Depending on your budget and required runtime, you may want to look at: H600w Mk II 18650 XM-L2 Headlamp Neutral White, or a wireless Niterider/Cygolite/Lezyne.

I'll try to get a pic up here soon of my budget setup. BTW, you will need 2 good name-brand batteries. I bought 2 protected Panasonic cells for $20.

Cheers


----------



## diylighter (Sep 4, 2008)

kjlued said:


> Trying to use a regular headlamp is good for nothing except maybe commuting on the road at night. You don't want to use it on the trails.
> 
> Buy a dedicated bike light and attach it to your helmet.
> I have had reasonable luck with the cheap Chinese knock offs for around $25 each or you can buy the Magic Shine (Still Chinese made but better quality) for about $100.
> ...


I wouldn't even try commuting on the road at night with less than 300 lumens.


----------



## diylighter (Sep 4, 2008)

diylighter said:


> Hi, I have this: Amazon.com : Ostart 1800 Lumen CREE XM-L XML T6 LED Headlamp Headlight for Cycling Camping Hiking : Bike Headlights : Sports & Outdoors. To get it to work with a Giro Hex, I did this:
> 
> 1). Remove lamp from mount by removing small bolt and o-ring
> 2). Remove straps from battery pack (they will just slide through the gaps in the brackets)
> ...


forgot to mention that I swapped the headlamp mount with a standard Magicshine o-ring mount.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

diylighter said:


> I wouldn't even try commuting on the road at night with less than 300 lumens.


I wouldn't either unless it was well lit streets and the only real need for the light is so that others will see you.

Personally, if I ride at night I still want the 1k+ lumens. I might be ok with just the noe light on the bars but I still want to be able to see a good distance.

The worst judge of how bright a light is would be standing still and seeing how far it shines. The game really changes when you are going 20 mph. You would be surprised how fast you can outrun a light.


----------

